# Need help!!!



## Chris stockwell (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi guys, im helping a buddy on his boat and im stumped. His onboard chargers are not charging his batteries..


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Take the charger leads off and turn it on and with a volt meter see if you have output. 
Fuses blown?
Bad batteries?


----------



## Chris stockwell (Dec 13, 2019)

Capt. Moose said:


> Take the charger leads off and turn it on and with a volt meter see if you have output.
> Fuses blown?
> Bad batteries?


Spent more time on the boat today, the re-wire that was done is a ratsnest. I think its more of a venting prob, 5 batteries, two stereo amps, two promariner on boards, water proof hatches sits in the sun!?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds more like a fire hazard.


----------

